
Whites earn more than blacks – even on eBay - mhb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/12/11/whites-earn-more-than-blacks-even-on-ebay/
======
DrScump
"In addition, the cards that were held by the African-American hand actually
ended up being worth more, suggesting they should have sold for more than the
other batch. That is, when the researchers added up how much they had
originally paid for all of the cards sold by the black hand versus the white
hand, the first total was larger."

That's an obvious logical fallacy - how much the seller _paid_ for the item
may not be relevant to how much it is _worth_ much later.

For example, not so many years ago, Apple 1s were worthless e-waste.

------
rdlecler1
Socio-economic perceptions and signaling could still be at play here. Does
someone not buy the cards because the person is black, or are they less likely
to buy the card because they worry that it might not get delivered, or that it
might be stolen.

I wonder if you'd see the same effect for a women's hand as a man's hand.

I also wonder how many fewer bidders you would need to show this effect. In
small illiquid markets the loss of a couple of bidders could put more downward
pressure on the top bid.

The part that was most convincing that the authors identified the correct
effect though was that the price was also affected by the race of the person
on the card.

Looks like there is an opportunity for racial arbitrage.

